# British Touring Cars (Knockhill) - mini ScoTTish meet?



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope and I are heading to the British Touring Cars at Knockhill on Sunday 16th August. I was wondering if anyone else fancied it and and turn it into a mini meet too?

Tickets are priced at £25 per adult and you can get them here: http://www.knockhill.com/events/british ... g-cars.php

Just thought we could make a day of it 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill be there anyway. wat day u gonna be there?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We will be heading down on the Sunday...fancy meeting up someplace?....where are you based??...mini cruise down???

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

based in falkirk dno if thts any use :lol: i usually head over the stupid three lane bridge nxt to the kincardie bridge haha


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We'll be their got our free tickets last week :lol: are you leaving the cars in Dunfermline and getting the bus to the track ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT ~ that is my old haunting ground  ...then I saw sense! . I'm quite sure we can find a suitable place to meet up!

tev ~ how the hell did you manage to get a set of freebies??? I didn't realise that they did a bus service. Where do you park in Dunfermline?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> dzTT ~ that is my old haunting ground  ...then I saw sense! . I'm quite sure we can find a suitable place to meet up!
> 
> tev ~ how the hell did you manage to get a set of freebies??? I didn't realise that they did a bus service. Where do you park in Dunfermline?
> 
> Hev x


Trev could walk to Dunfermline :lol: , wouldn't mind going but haven't got a clue whats happeniong with work at the mo.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT ~ that is my old haunting ground  ...then I saw sense! . I'm quite sure we can find a suitable place to meet up!
> ...


 *WALK* too old for that mate :lol:

Hev, mate got a pair of tickets through his garage but he's on Holiday so he passed them on to us but i dont know if iam on call that weekend or not, the bus service runs from the fire staion up to knockhill park at our bit


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> park at our bit


If you think I am parking at yours and walking to the fire station from there, then dream on sunshine!....I know exactly how far that is!!!

If you are on-call, just be on-call from Knockhill. Afterall, it is just as easy to go from there (we'll pack Evelyn into the boot and drop her home if you need us to :lol: )

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

> Hev wrote:dzTT ~ that is my old haunting ground  ...then I saw sense! . I'm quite sure we can find a suitable place to meet up!


i would hav saw the sense but i cant afford to move :lol: :lol: :lol: 
u parkin at the track? i was there for the superbikes a few weeks ago and the parkin wasnt to bad, jst gotta watch wat field u end up parkin in and if it rains :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > park at our bit
> ...


Thanks for the offer of keeping her in the boot very nice of you :lol: , dont need you to drop her off she's like a homing pigeon once she has her broom stick kick started she'll be home in no time :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> once she has her broom stick kick started she'll be home in no time :lol:


I can't make up my mind if you are on the bravery pills or the stupid pill this afternoon! Either Evelyn is at work and you think you are getting away with it or you are posting that and s n i g g e r i n g at the same time....either way, she'll find out and you'll be a very dead man! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just wait until next weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > once she has her broom stick kick started she'll be home in no time :lol:
> ...


 She's at work :lol: just about to change my password  
going off topic what's happening about next weekend  monthefish is leaving about 10 ish would we still have time to meet up with you Andy ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A thread of ours go off-topic?????? Nah, that would never happen :lol:

I'm happy to go with the flow for next weekend  ....we are staying at Kincardine Bridge (Premier Inn I think) so just tell me where and when 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> A thread of ours go off-topic?????? Nah, that would never happen :lol:
> 
> I'm happy to go with the flow for next weekend  ....we are staying at Kincardine Bridge (Premier Inn I think) so just tell me where and when
> 
> Hev x


just off the phone to Andrew says we will have plenty of time to get down to washinton services to meet up with them,
if your at Kincardine we will meet up with you their and head off to pick up Davey at Strathclyde park


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A thread of ours go off-topic?????? Nah, that would never happen :lol:
> ...


Woohoo! Long-lie in for us then,.....makes a change  ...maybe we should update the actual thread :lol: (ps. what time at Kincardine Bridge?)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 could meet up about 09:30 at kincardine then on to Daveys should only take us 30 min to get their


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Fine by us 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Fine by us
> 
> Hev x


 glad someone's happy with the arrangement's :wink: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'll be happier when you get you "their" and "there" right! :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> I'll be happier when you get you "their" and "there" right! :roll: :wink:


 Hark at him :wink: nothing better to do except play in your big boys room yourself :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hahahaha....btw Mr slg.....you coming to the BBQ?....unless I've sent the invite to the old house  - in which case pm me your new address!....I think there'll be a mini cruise between the Fishes and trev & Evelyn 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> hahahaha....btw Mr slg.....you coming to the BBQ?....unless I've sent the invite to the old house  - in which case pm me your new address!....I think there'll be a mini cruise between the Fishes and trev & Evelyn
> 
> Hev x


We could link up at Trevs in the BM :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BBQ?

Hev - Not received anything at any of the houses (I still have the other one and I've also got a re-direct on the mail) - you sure you sent it? :roll:

Trev - No need to play by myself - that's what friends are for! :wink: They get an invite, accept and turn up!  
(Also, Alasdair & Rebecca are quite keen to play when there are no other adults about - put the tunes on and play for an hour)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

been very busy mate just starting to slow down now get a date set and we'll be their


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> been very busy mate just starting to slow down now get a date set and we'll be their


you are doing that on porpoise now


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Back on topic.......<cough> 

Hev x


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone still planning on going, I'm in two minds about taking the bus or parking up there, but still waiting for the forecast for sunday on reporting scotland.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We are definitely going - can't be gased getting the bus tho (by the time we get the bus back to the car and get on the road, it'll be late by the time we get home - just gonna put up with the Q's leaving Knockhill).

trev ~ you decided if you are going yet??? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> We are definitely going - can't be gased getting the bus tho (by the time we get the bus back to the car and get on the road, it'll be late by the time we get home - just gonna put up with the Q's leaving Knockhill).
> 
> trev ~ you decided if you are going yet??? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 not looking good for us to go (it;s evelyn's birthday on sunday) dont think she would like to be standing at knockhill  
will have to do some late shopping today


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

We will be there but I'm not sure how we will get there yet.

Trev, if you have tickets going spare I'll donate to charity for them.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorted, Kim is giving us a lift up and I've booked a taxi to get back home.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> We will be there but I'm not sure how we will get there yet.
> 
> Trev, if you have tickets going spare I'll donate to charity for them.


 hi jim, mates had them off me last night or you could of had them at least the weather has been kind to you


----------

